# Fragrance duplication?



## Bigmoose (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a fragrance that I use alot of and had 2 suppliers lined up for it.  Well neither one is doing business now and I want to keep using this fragrance so is there any place that will duplicate a fragrance that you have?

Bruce


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 3, 2010)

I haven't ever used them myslef, but I've heard that Taylored Concepts will duplicate scents.

IrishLass


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.secondnaturearomatics.com/

They say it's only $45.  There was a thread last week about their FOs.  I think they may be a new(er) company.  I remembered they do this because it seems like an interesting service.  It might help some of the people who are losing their fave FOs because of that supplier who is closing.  If you are feeling up to being a guinea pig, keep us posted.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 3, 2010)

I see that Southern Garden Scents is doing this now.  I'd try them because their other FOs are amazing.  I wasn't impressed at all with the sniffy samples from Second Nature.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 3, 2010)

I use tayloredconcepts.com There is no cost to dupe a scent other than the purchase price when you buy a pound if you like how it turned out.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=17836 

I was reading this thread and found this ..


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 4, 2010)

tayloredconcepts looks good.  I was very nervous about what am I going to do?  I did not want to replace this fragrance.  Thankfully I have enough to get me through another 6 weeks or so.  I like the fact that they can run it through a computer and get an exact match even if you must buy 3 gallons of it.  I am breathing easier now.  It is a bummer because I liked supporting small business but both of them going out of business only 6 months apart threw a good scare into me.

Bruce


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe that The Scent Works can dupe a fragrance as well.


----------

